
Apple’s HomePod Has Arrived. Don’t Rush to Buy It - IntronExon
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/06/technology/personaltech/apple-homepod-review.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology
======
dkonofalski
I don't understand this article and I guess I can just add it to the list of
biased crap about Apple. Why would you expect the HomePod to be successful in
tests of features that it's not advertised as having? It's like giving a car a
crappy review for not being able to fly when comparing it against an airplane.

The HomePod is a speaker, first and foremost. Apple has planned to add Siri
features. I don't think it's reasonable to test for features that haven't been
released just because competitors have them. If you care about the features
that the competitors have, buy those. If you care about the audio on the
speaker, buy the HomePod and then be pleasantly surprised when they add those
features. Seems silly to me...

Example:

>I figured a week should have been enough.

Based on what?

